# Green eggs in cherry shrimp tank



## Gfish (6 Apr 2012)

I've had breeding cherry shrimp for a long time in 2 tanks, and always understood them to give birth to tiny baby shrimp. 
So, what are these things!?!? 
Anyone seen this before???


----------



## spyder (6 Apr 2012)

She's dropped them.


----------



## Gfish (6 Apr 2012)

I was fearing that would be the case.
I wonder why she's done that!? :-/


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Apr 2012)

I would be more inclined to say they were snails eggs myself?


----------



## Westyggx (6 Apr 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> She's dropped them.



I had this once also, look exactly the same.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Apr 2012)

Nope, My Fire Red cherries have green eggs.
Looks like a bunch of those! Did you distirb them recently? Or WC?

Mine has had loads of babies just recently, same as my SS grade CRS 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Apr 2012)

That one to the left of the eggs is saddled well!


----------



## Gfish (7 Apr 2012)

I'm always disturbing them 
I have a bunch of fry in there too and was netting some out recently.
But there's always some breeding going on in there. I tend to notice a population explosion once in a while but having fry in there certainly keeps the numbers down.


----------



## Gfish (7 Apr 2012)

Here's a pic of the tank, for all P@H cube fans


----------



## malawistu (8 Apr 2012)

nice little shrimp house my cherrys seemed to have fry booms and after a bit i could tell when it was going to happen as there would seem to be no shrimp about in the tank for 3 days or so then over night there were hundreds


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Apr 2012)

Gfish said:
			
		

> I'm always disturbing them
> I have a bunch of fry in there too and was netting some out recently.
> But there's always some breeding going on in there. I tend to notice a population explosion once in a while but having fry in there certainly keeps the numbers down.





I think maybe this time something spooked her and she dropped them,
They could still hatch but not that likely.

My fire reds just ha loads like I said & im waiting for them to colour up.
Fire reds are beaut   

Regards


----------

